

Ask YC: Please recommend me an alternative to Google - thevoid

I've tried others but Google seems to wipe the floor with them all for accuracy. Can anyone recommend a search engine as good as Google that isn't Google?
======
thaumaturgy
I have occasionally found clusty (<http://www.clusty.com/>) to be useful. It
needs some more help tuning its direct search results, but the clustering
stuff it does is pretty neat.

------
makecheck
<http://www.ask.com/> is very fast. Text auto-completing option saves time.
Rolling over the binoculars in each result shows a miniature preview of the
web page! Image results have zooming roll-overs. Video playback uses
JavaScript mini-windows to avoid changing the page.

------
xirium
<http://www.altavista.com/> \- Now run by Yahoo but with less clutter than the
Yahoo domain.

------
aston
There's this one out called Yahoo.com.

Up and comers. Lots of eyeballs. About to be acquired.

~~~
thevoid
Have never found Yahoo to be accurate enough though, that's why I'm asking
(see op).

~~~
aston
Can you provide queries where yahoo.com, google.com, and live.com are
differentiable to a significant degree? Just out of curiousity, moreso than
critique.

~~~
thevoid
[http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=disception+forum](http://www.google.co.uk/search?hl=en&q=disception+forum)

[http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?p=disception+forum&fr=...](http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?p=disception+forum&fr=yfp-t-501&ei=UTF-8&rd=r1)

[http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q=disception+forum&g...](http://search.live.com/results.aspx?q=disception+forum&go=Search&mkt=en-
gb&scope=&FORM=LIVSOP)

A little forum I frequent... Direct link to the actual domain in the first
result on Google.

~~~
aston
Yahoo says: "We have included deception forum results - Show only disception
forum" (link to the latter is
[http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&rd=r1&p=%...](http://uk.search.yahoo.com/search?ei=UTF-8&rd=r1&p=%2Bdisception+forum)).

No defense for live.com

------
ubudesign
I use Lucene in our apps for indexing files and and other usefull things. It
is a java based indexing lib. if you are not happy with google or anyone else
and have a specific thing in mind, you can use it to create your own search
engine.

------
bioskope
use metasearch if you're not satisfied with google.

~~~
thevoid
Thanks. I think that Google have a great product but I have a natural aversion
to using the biggest, most popular of anything...

~~~
boredguy8
1) Yet you're posting on YC? 2) That's silly.

~~~
thevoid
Yeah, because this place is bigger than Digg, Reddit and Slashdot combined
:eyeroll:

~~~
boredguy8
Yeah, because this site does the same thing that Digg, Reddit, and /. do...

~~~
thevoid
I don't see your point. I don't think you have one. Back under your bridge
now.

~~~
kajecounterhack
This place, if you haven't noticed, is nothing like Digg, Reddit or Slashdot.
This is for serious people. That's his point.

